# Outcast Speckled Trout Tournament



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

The entry fee is $25 per person. The dates are December 1 thru January 31. You weigh in at Outcast. 1st place is $500, 2nd place is $300, and 3rd place is $150. Come by and register. Thanks.


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

JUST WONDERING WHOS GONNA FISH????????


----------



## floridays (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm in , my brother is in, and surprise , surprise so is my wife this time.(Thank you Fishin' Chix)I'm going to try and get by to pay my money today, if not i'll get by there in the morning.


----------



## Chris Phillips (Oct 1, 2007)

Well I know I'm not going to be able to beat you Lance, but I'll sign up anyway!


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

My favorite tourney.. just something about haveing the water to myself, wipeing the frost off my seat at sunrise, haveing to use an aquarium heater to keep my bait alive, and throwing the cast net with numb fingers. Cant wait!:letsparty


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

I'm in. Hope I can find that big girl


----------

